
Virtuoso’s progression from SF Opera to middle-school classroom - wallflower
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Mr-Wilson-s-second-act-Virtuoso-s-11089738.php
======
propter_hoc
What a beautiful article this is. I hope it helps the school find a new music
teacher.

